# *That* 24 string bass is for sale



## ixlramp (Sep 20, 2017)

Chris (of Kalium Strings) is an internet acquaintance of mine and likes this meme so i'm not insulting him with this.

He's selling *that* bass, the Prat Basses WTF24 'Godzilla' 8x3 string bass.
One of the most hated basses in existence, perfect for upsetting the lynch-mob of peasants with their 4 prong pitchforks.
Yes it will be expensive.
If anyone is interested PM me to get in touch with Chris.
But partly posting this because i love that meme.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 20, 2017)

Whoever buys this should be required to record at least one entire album with it, as soon as possible.

Just out of curiosity (because I don't have enough kidneys to afford that), do you know the tuning? I can't imagine all of the strings are double octave courses.


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 20, 2017)

More details:

33" scale
Neck Through Body Construction
7 piece Wenge and Ipe
24 Frets
Ipe fingerbaord
2 truss rods (this neck is solid!)
2 Nordstrand Humbucking "MM" Style pickups
Dark Glass Tone Capsule pre-amp (3 band)
Custom bridge that has individual string intonation
Maple wings
Flame maple top and back
Hipshot Tuners
Kalium Strings
Deep emerald Green finish with Bio-hazard inlay on back of upper horn

Yeah with some confirmation by MFKitten i think it is:
F3 F3 F3
C3 C4 C4
G2 G3 G3
D2 D3 D4
A1 A2 A3
E1 E2 E3
B0 B1 B2
F#0 F#1 F#2

So triple octaves whereever possible, up to a limit of D4 which is roughly the highest you can tune on 33".

Note this bass will be very expensive.


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 20, 2017)

Sounds amazing and i'm 100% behind his philosophy.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 20, 2017)

The bridge is awesome (1:48)! Love that thing for being insane, stupid and an impressive instrument.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 20, 2017)

I want that so bad I can taste it. (Natch) But I saw his post about the price (which is totally fair, btw) and I knew that a currently non-gigging bedroom player such as myself has no business spending that kind of cash on an instrument. I have a 12 string bass, which is a lot of fun, and this thing would be EPICALLY fun, but alas, it will not be mine.


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 22, 2017)

https://reverb.com/uk/item/6598240-...rans-dark-emerald-green-axe-handler-arc-stand

Now listed on reverb.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 24, 2017)

someone please let clay lespool know this is available...


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 24, 2017)

Scott Fernandez has a 6x3 18 string by the same luthier.
I'm noticing he seems to be using an open drone string plus fretted notes within a single string course.


----------



## Ebony (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm surprised it took _eight_ posts in this thread before Scott Fernandez was mentioned!


----------



## Dayn (Nov 5, 2017)

Seems like Davie504 has it now. Makes a cameo at the end. Hope to see a good video of it soon.


----------



## crg123 (Nov 5, 2017)

^ Nice I'm glad it sound a new home. It's quite the instrument.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 6, 2017)

I came to post that too. Pretty cool, looking forward for his next video about it


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice F#0.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 12, 2017)

Pretty cool to hear it in a song proper. I was always intrigued by this thing, and that dude is definitely a fitting owner for it.

Out of curiosity, would anyone happen to know how much it'd cost to restring this guy? lol


----------



## crg123 (Nov 13, 2017)

Haha that's awesome. I love Davie504's videos and agree he seemed like the perfect owner for such a ridiculous beast. Seems like he's having a blast with it.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 25, 2021)

ixlramp said:


> https://reverb.com/uk/item/6598240-...rans-dark-emerald-green-axe-handler-arc-stand
> 
> Now listed on reverb.


10 GBP = 1 USD, correct?


----------

